# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Depressie na 4 maanden ziekenhuis0

## sneek

hoi,
een vriend van mij heeft in februari een vleesetende bacterie opgelopen. hij heeft daar 7 huidtransplantaties gehad, een onderbeen amputatie en aan het andere been alle tenen geamputeert. ook heeft hij nu een stoma en hij moet nog een onderbuiklift krijgen.
na 4 maanden in het ziekenhuis is hij nu weer thuis. maar hij wil gewoon niet meer. hij neemt z'n medicatie alleen als 't hem uitkomt, stoot iedereen van zich af, wil zich ook door niemand laten helpen, blaft z'n vrouw af die 'em de hele weg heeft ondersteunt en buiten dit ook nog andere problemen heeft. ze heeft me net gebeld en weet niet meer wat ze moet doen, maar helaas weet ik 't ook niet, vandaar dat ik dit nu schrijf. ik heb net zelf over de telefoon gehoord dat hij dood wil... 
zijn vrouw, zijn vrienden, we zijn allemaal ten einde raad. we willen 'em allemaal helpen voor zover we dat kunnen, maar hij laat het gewoon niet toe. hij luistert naar niemand, de andere problemen van z'n vrouw vind hij niet belangrijk, en niemand kan zich voorstellen wat hij voelt, en iedereen is een egoist, en alles hij hij hij.
ik hoop dat iemand me kan zeggen wat nou 't beste is wat we kunnen doen.
alvast bedankt.

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Sneek, 

Het gebeurd wel vaker dan men na zo'n ingrijpende gebeurtenis depressief worden. Helees word er in Nederland nog te weinig aan de geestelijke nazorg gedacht... je moet er zelf mee komen. 
Ik zal zijn vrouw aan raden om even met de huisarts (eventueel behandelend arts) te gaan praten. Hij of zij kan doorverwijzing geven voor een psycholoog of maatschappelijk werker of een ander geschikte therapie, bezigheid om hem leren omgaan met zijn huidige situatie. Steun van familie en vrienden is daarbij heel erg belangrijk! 

Heel veel sterkte! 

Neem ook even een kijkje het depressie-artikel

petra


ps later zal ik wat uitgebreider reageren.

----------


## sneek

dank je wel voor je reactie petra717.
ik heb ze daarstraks nog aan de telefoon gehad, en hij ziet 't op dit moment weer even een stuk positiever. hij laat zich in ieder geval weer helpen. 
het probleem met veel vrienden en familie is dat ze raar gaan doen als hij bijvoorbeeld z'n stoma moet verwisselen, of als zijn stomp open en bloot ligt. dan kijken ze liever de andere kant op, of gaan ze ergens anders heen waar ze 't niet hoeven zien. en hierdoor denkt hij dat ze hem als een "freak" zien. 
de huisarts is in ieder geval ingeschakeld, en die gaat er nu spoed achter zetten dat hij hulp krijgt. gelukkig.

----------


## chicka1958

Ik heb het allemaal even gelezen Sneek en voor alle partijen valt het even niet mee. Maar Sneek met jouw mogen ze heel blij zijn als vriend/vriendin zijnde. Je doet goed werk. Mijn complimenten, met een groet Chicka Bijlage 34

----------


## sneek

dank je wel hoor.
't gaat nu in ieder geval een stuk beter met hem. hij durft de rolstoel in, en hij is ook al de stad in geweest. yes!

----------


## chicka1958

Sneek je bent echt op de goede weg, ook de stad ingeweest toppie, dat is zeker een yes yes yes waard, groet Chicka

----------

